# The law Won



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Bill Allmann, The Beaver County Times and Allegheny Times

Conn.-- As a police officer in the borough of Ambridge, Glen Sovich knows, as most police officers do, that it's important to in peak physical condition. But how Sovich, now 31, stays in condition isn't like too many other 31-year-olds, let alone other police officers.

Last weekend, he won the heavyweight division of the World Toughman Championship at the Foxwoods Resort Casino in Connecticut. With the championship came $20,000 prize money. Each year, 30,000 competitors vie for the chance to compete in the championships in 44 states.

To capture the title, Sovich boxed in four matches over two days. In previous championships, Sovich had made it as far as the final 16 boxers. *For full story, visit:* http://www.timesonline.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=15751115&BRD=2305&PAG=461&dept_id=478568&rfi=6


----------

